# St Barts IVFers : Part 41



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ohh whys there a new home?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Probably cos the last one was getting too long 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello just book marking


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star just read your post so we are going to cycle buddys


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm here!!!!!!!!

Hello girls.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Bellini my love


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking, hope eveyone is ok


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Groovy darling groovy how about you


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm just bookmarking too.

J x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im bookmarking. oh and wow i had me 1reflexolgy ses 2day and it was so lovely i feel soooo relaxed

kitten it looks like i will prob b a couple of weeks behind u for treatment   well at least u can advise me through it  

hope all is well


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

when are you due this week?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im due on any day but i have been told i will start injections on day 21 which will prob end up bein the week of xmas


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh joy   well symtoms probably wont have kicked in then but probably for me  .

Just wondering when baseline scan would be is it 16 days after start if so that would be new years day


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well if my 1st day of af s the 3rd then i shud start injections on the 23rd so base line scan wud b the 7th, wud that b right??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no 8th I think you count next day after first inject as day 1


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Jus bookmarking too, hi everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess  

Can you tell us when to exspect baseline scan is it normally 16 days after first inject?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh ok thats cool lol. so on ur baseline scan what will that tell us? then we have scan every 2 days or sumfing dnt we??
god my memory is like a fish's lol   im gonna you tube it hehe


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no my love if everything ok we then have scan 6-7 days after stimming then every other day till they say we are ready fo EC   maybe I take thee things way to seriousely I just like to no whats happening with me


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just book marking! 

girl i did my jabs at day 21 of af you do the downregg drugs for about 17 days then go for scan to check linning is thin and your ovaries have shut down! about a week in the downregg drugs you should have a bleed this is a good sign the drugs have worked!! if all ok on the scan you then start stimming and 7 days later go for a scan to check all is starting back up and follies are growing from then you go up everyother day for scan to see how things are going it can take anything from 2 to 3 week stimming depends how you react with drugs! once your ready then you have 2 days with no jabs woohoo!!!! lol and then ec and then about 3 days later you have et!! hope this helps xxx as for day 1 jabbing i dont know how it happens xxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

bookmarking here!

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.

Kitten, yes indeed we will be cycle buddies! Woop!

Where in Essex are you from? I'm from Essex too! Weird! Lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Thanks Zoie that helps alot  

Star I am from harold wood now in brentwood, you?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good morning all! 2 weeks today till my info day! very excited!

Kitten I'm from Leigh on Sea 

Any ideas why I am no longer getting email elerts when a new post is added? Confused


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No sorry I haven't a monkey  

Guess what I am famous   I am in the local gazette possing for my business page 16, and DH got a £500 bonus so many things happening at once I love it I still haven't had the phone call tho  .

How is everyone to day


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

But I thought you were in on the 16th?  You waiting on a call to confirm?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well receptionist said that I would probably be next wednesday as I start injecting on the 16th.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh i see! Fingers crossed! do you have your drugs then ready to go?

Is the first injection into your vein or just leg?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I got the bloomin email whoo hoo next wednesday 9.45    

leg dear leg ewww were did you get vain ewww still skwerming


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yay! pleased for you! 

Oh leg is good! haha don't know where I got vein from, that's a relief vein's make me go all weak!

let's us knnow how you get on


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do just realised as its a 9.45 appointment thats double train fare   DH not so whoo hoo because of that.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh well he's just got a bonus he can pay! hehe!

Yes I think ours is the same time the week after! Oh well get's me out of work for a day!

What paper you in!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Girls.

*kitten80* - Barts like to do baseline scans on Tuesdays. You need to down-reg for about 2 weeks, so they'll book your scan for the Tuesday after the 2-week mark. If you're starting injections on 16th Dec then they will probably book your scan for Tuesday 5th Jan. But they might do Tuesday 29th Dec as that's only one day off from being two weeks. Probably will depend on how busy they are. On my first cycle I had my baseline after 13 days, but on this cycle it was 22 days. They like to try and keep all baseline scans on a Tuesday for some reason!

*star888* - You can inject into the top of your leg or into your tummy. I opted for tummy because I still have a nice roll of baby fat there to inject into!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey every one just a quick question do u think i should phone barts and see when i will b goin up for info day, i no i havent seen af yet but the pains i have mean its very nearly here what do u think?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello you can try Stephy but they are stubern my love good luck hun they do adventurly get back to you  

Fire thanks my love thats great info now I can judge I am a very quick responder to drugs so hopefully 29th will be good


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks firebolt1982, that's another thing off my mind!

I got some nice tummy flab to inject into! I'm sure i'll be fine afte the first go, needs must and that is nothing I suppose compared to everything else I have and will go through! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I find it hurts in my tummy   so legs it is for me wonder what I will be like after 1st week of hormoans raging


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Personally I saved my tummy for gonal f.

Your legs get bruised (well, mine are) but apart from that it doesn't hurt (and I am a sissy)


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i just spoke to barts and they wont tell me what info day im on till i ring them with my 1st af day


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you had treatment before then Kitten?  

I'm bad enough with PMT the other half will be in for some moaning and moods! lol!

Hope these 2 weeks go fast!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Bellini I reckon leg sounds good, maybe i'll try both! 

Stephy waiting is rubbish indeed, but it will soon come, positive thinking! The stress of my course and exam last week brought mine on the day they called me, very weird!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had IUI so used to injections and I had no pen it was straight from needle  , I have bad PMT so DH said he is moving out while I am on drugs  .

Stephy don't worry my sweet they will tell you 2 days after you ring them.

Have a hot bath Stephy it works for me


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone on here had Egg collection ICSI at Barts before? will I be put right out or just halfway?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Half way they told me   worried about that part


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

We will all be fine!  We are all tough strong women!  

Positive thinking and it will all be fine!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

[fly]  WE ARE STRONG WOMEN WE WILL FALL PG [/fly]


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

haha bless ya!

2010 and going to be a good year!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes it will be


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I haven't had an EC myself, but my IM had one on our last cycle and they just sedated her, so she was awake for the procedure but very drowsy.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope I am so out of it that I actully sleep


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I 2nd that! I don't want to be awake!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just wont look down there other wise I will panic I am such a baby


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Think happy thoughts and close your eyes!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well my happy thoughts are always rude


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha! Nuttah! As long as it does the trick and stop you feeling any pain! Lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Star my DH put my happy thoughts into action last night


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

haha! Lucky you!  

Feeling a bit weird today, spent the whole night thinking about everything and I think things have hit me now, got a very nervous belly!  Don't know why!  Think because people at work keep saying how stressful IVF can be and that I'm being really calm about it all, but that's now made me all nervy!

My stomach is doing somersaults today and feel on the verge of tears! Snap out of it Star dammit!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh hun it is as stresful as you make it just take it in your own stride have these people actuly had IVF?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No they haven't! 

I've just had a cry and feel lots better! Just think becasue it is getting so close and i'm starting to worry about things, and we have stress of redundancies at work, just all getting to me at once!

I'm going to try not to let it get to me and concentrate on on the important things 

I will be fine, just need to stay positive! Not long now till Christmas too so a week off work!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats my girl I always look at things this way it never permenant, if your sad you will be happy soon, redundancy you will find another job soon, carn't get pregnant YOU WILL DO SOON   all this treatment will be worth it in the end I am a great beliver in this way of thinking and it doesn't fail me so chin up and get up have a little giggy then see how you feel (probably silly ) but who cares


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww thanks Kitten! You have made me feel lots better, brought another tear to my eye, but all good!

You excited about next week? Not long to go for you! Another full week at work for me then few days and I'll be up there! yipp!

Some happy thoughts into action for me tonight should make me feel better too! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad I did hun  

I no 6 bloomin days and I am up there I am so looking forward to it, I will give you every detail


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning girls

Does anyone know if Barts give you a photo of your eggies?

Love to all

Bellini xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all

all sounding good to go for most ladies woohoo!! 
i had appointment today and heard babys hb and was told all gd!! 
bellini soz hun barts dont give you pic of eggys/ embies! i wanted one so bad!! but tbh when you get a bfp you would prefer the first scan !! xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ow I really wanted to have a pic of embey


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww i really wud like a pic of me embies 2   what if u payed for one will they do that i surpose its worth the ask.  cz a lot of ova places do give u a pic

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont know how it works but the embie ladie didnt bring in embies at all all you get told is how they have grown and if any good enough to go back! ect then she goes while you get preped and then she brings in a catherta with embie in it! also have they told you that you can only have 1 embie put back if its your first time or if your under 35 ! only next time (prey not needed) can you go for 2 embies xxxxx tthought i would let you know cause i was told yes for 2 but the new hfea guidelines are only 1!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I might as well ask they can only say no  , yer I no about only 1 as they told me when I went up there last


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes I recently got sent a copy from Barts that they had sent to Southend hospital to say they will be transferring 2 embryos! Now i'm confused! 

That will be a question for me then on my info day!

Also if you can have any alcohol at all when on drugs? Not that I want to, but just incase for a little one at Christmas!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i was told they will put 2 bac for me but they did say if they go to blast then it would be one put bac.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well 1 is good enough just look at the proof


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yes 1 is good for me! What's meant to be will be indeed!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Could anyone tell me of the known side effects or symptoms you can have when on the first injections for ICSI?

Thank you in advance 

God i'm full of questions today! i'm over the crying and feeling loads better now!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I have been told 

Mood swings 

Head aches 

Thats about it then stimming 

Bloating abdominal pain (ovary) 

Again mood swings 

Nausea

But its all good fun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah sounds like a normal week for me then! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me 2 but times it by 10   our poor DH


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

So far the only one that was horrible was the tiredness during DRing which was a killer.

Ovary pain is only really niggly like normal ovulation pain and just feeling a bit PMT.

Other than that I've not been too bad (looking back).

Oh, I guess the bruising isn't wonderful either. But it's not like Clomid. Clomid was hell


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Have been really lucky as work are pulling in someone to cover whilst I have treatment incase I need to take any time off 

So that will be less stress on me! can't be dealing with stressing about work when I have more important things to think about, plus need to keep myself healthy and stress free!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini * - No, they don't take piccies of the embies I'm afraid :-(
*
zoie * - Congrats!!
*
star888* - You can have alcohol while on the meds but tbh I would advise not drinking any once you start the stim injections because you want your eggs to be the best quality possible. At that point you really want to be treating your body as if you are actually pregnant.

Side effects I've had on the Buserelin include: EXTREME TIREDNESS! I am just so tired all the time, it's unreal! Also had a sensitive tummy. Lots of headaches. Hot sweats during the night. I think that's the main ones. I have also become very impatient and have a bit of a temper!

Side effects on the Climaval (estrogen): Feeling bloated.

Side effects on the Crinone Gel (progesterone): Lots of tummy cramps and very interesting vaginal discharge (!)

I don't know about side effects on the stimms (Gonal-F or Menopaur) because I don't have to do that part. But my IM was on Gonal-F last time and complained of a lot of tenderness in her tummy and lower back and feeling very bloated. She's going to be on Menopaur this time but hasn't started it yet.

Hope that helps!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww thank you Firebolt that's perfect

I will update you all on how it all goes I am sure 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening, I will be going home to chill


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh yes the sweats..... lovely! How could I have forgotten.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

[fly] ITS FRIDAY [/fly]

How are we all today


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good morning all and yes woop Kitten it's Friday!

Nice relaxing weekend, got to save some money, i'm off to Cheltenham racing next weekend so svaing the $$ for that just before I start treatment and I then start staying in with a nice cuppa tea and my slippers!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just an update from my scan today.  My 16 follies are now.... 26!!!!!!!!!!!  

So I had to have a blood test for ohss but apart from that I'm ready to rock n roll.

They are calling me this afternoon to let me know whether to continue as I am or reduce my meds and hang me on for a day or 2 before triggering.

I'm trying not to let the delay phase me - what's 1 or 2 days after 30+ months of treatment??

Hope everyone is doing fab - will check back for personals later.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats great news Bellini! All the best, very pleased for you, you must be chuffed!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I am having a drink this weekend before I start amoreto mmmmmmmmmm mind you I havent had a drink since July lol so 1 glass should it  

Wow Bellini 26 well done hun all the best


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ummm Amereto and coke! Yummy!

Next weekend racing is my last weekend of drinking then going to be good   Not sure if it's worth me carrying on with Weight Watchers for as long as I can? Will I be struggling with weight when i'm on drugs if so not worth me going every week for them to tell me I've put on!

Can't decide what to do! Would like to be under 10 stone before I had a baby really, on the other hand it's just another thing to worry about! Might just leave when i start treatment and just be healthy!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star be healthy my love I am doing my erobics untill stimming as i dont want blood flow to go anywhere apart from lining at that point so drinking this weekend and exersize for at least 3 more weeks then rest


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So do you think I should just leave WW when I get my drugs?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - That's fab! You're nearly there now!

*star888* - I wouldn't stress too much about your weight. The meds do make me feel bloated but I haven't really put any weight on. It's probably best just to eat as healthy as you can and not worry too much.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I 2nd that starr 

Hello Firebolt


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Firebolt I am going to leave WW I think and just eat healthily and not stress about my weight too much!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys hope  ur all well and having a fab weekend.

im gettin quite frustrated as af just wont show and thats all im waitin on so im gettin very down and fed up, im startin to wonder if any of this is for me as every is tryin to stop me.

sorry bout my moan take care xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls,

It's very quiet in here today!

Just to update, we have decided to abandon this cycle :-(

We have had a few delays and we've now reached a point where EC and ET will fall right right over Christmas/New Year. The problem with this is that we won't get to choose when to transfer the embies and could risk not being able to wait for Blasts because of the clinic being closed for the bank holidays.

We were given two options: stay on the Buserelin for another 3 weeks (we've been on it nearly 5 weeks already!) or stop and start afresh in the New Year. We decided it would be best to take a break, enjoy the holiday period, and start again in January.

It's really gutting, especially as the last 5 weeks have been a total waste :-( But we know this is for the best in the long run.

We've asked to have a meeting with Debbie Wall (the senior sister who has been dealing with our treatment) before Christmas so we can plan our next cycle. The problem is getting both myself and IM's cycles synchronised in order to do a fresh transfer. On our last cycle, it happened perfectly first time. But this cycle has been full of problems.

Hopefully 2010 will be our year!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - Try not to stress about it (easier said than done!) It will come. But it's always the way that when we really want it, it makes us wait!!

A good friend said to me yesterday that the things we want the most are always the things we work the hardest for, but you can guarantee they will worth working hard for 

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thank you firebolt, im sorry to here u  have decided to stop treatment till new year but if thats right for u then thats the best at least u will have an injection free xmas  

my af's are very strange at the mo, my cycles are like 33 to 35 days sometimes more when they used to be 29 days on the day so thats why im frustrated, do u no if they do anything different with treatment when ur cycles are so unpredicable (like will i start on day 21 or will they have other plans??) i didnt c af at all in october cz i was late and im def not preggers. i have all the pains just wishing it would come cz it is makin me     .

 to all and thanks again xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - I hope you don't have to wait too long. I'm not sure if they'll do anything different with your treatment. They'll probably stick with starting on Day 21 because if your cycles are unpredictable they will want to make sure you start down-regging before your next cycle starts. If they leave it too late then you could ovulate again and will have to wait another month. I think the only time they change the start day is if someone has a short cycle.

Mandy xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all 

stephymatt- if your af are irregular they start you on day 2 or 5 (roughly) of af its only when your regular you start tx on day 21! thats what they told me anyway! if your af does not come in week or so ring them and they might be able to give you a tablet to bring it on i cant remember what the drugs called soz xxx make sure you also do a preg test before ringing them cause they will ask you to check! as it does happen aka me!! lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi zoie thanks for the info, do u think i should email them explaining? or should i wait til af starts then explain??


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

SO SORRY FIREBOLT  

well... EC is Tuesday for us - OMG this time next week I'll be PUPO !!!       

can't believe it.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning firebolt   for you hun.

Bellini what you doing up like me are you silly  

Stephy I got told to start on day 19 and my cycle is 25-27 days.

Hi zoie my love 

I have 9 bloomin days


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - Good luck for EC!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck for Tuesday Bellini 

10 days till my info day, think i'm way behind you guys but that's good because you can all guide and help me through!  Not too long now to wait, i'm ready to rock and roll!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey  everyone hope ur all fab

my cycles are anything from 29 days to 40 days, so im a bit worried i start treatment at wrong time but im sure the nurses do no what they are doin so i just have to speak to them really and explain,

af is still a no show but when it does im so gonna have words lol   

hope u all have a fab day   all round xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy here is a AF dance for you     

Hello Star you ok my love

Hi Firebolt


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Stephyandmatt - Hope AF comes soon, try not to think about it and it will turn up soon enough!

Kitten80 - Hey chick how's your weekend been? Haha so yes I've stopped WW, Friday Fish and Chips, Saturday Harvester and cream cake and just at my mum's and had a massive roast today! 

Hope everyone is having a nice chilled weekend.

Kitten will you be in on 16th did you say! Maybe see ya there!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh I have no bubbles! Please give kindly to the bubbles for star appeal! x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hunnie i have blown u some bubbles   ur 1st 50 hehe


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww thanks! I feel part of the gang now! 

How is everyone today? Must be chilling as not much on here today!

As long as everyone is good, that's all that counts!

10 days till info and couinting down! x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

stephymatt- i would ring and explain cause otherwise if you wait fro it to come naturaally you might fall near time they close for xmas and it could delay you till after xmas! ring and ask if they can give you anything to bring on af as its late anyway if they say you have to wait then ask about timings with xmas and closing clinic dates ect cause you dont want to ring them and they say soz we are closing ect xxxxx

bellini- goodluck hun not long to go now xxxxxxxxxx

hiya kitten hows you? 
jess4zak hope your ok and blooming well hun xxxxxxxx

star888- not long hun and you will be rolling! xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning all  

i have emailed the nurses and just wondered how long do u fink i will have to wait for a replay? and do they email bac or ring?

im on day 35 now and still no af show   hopefully barts will be able to help me out or at least put my mind at ease 

hope ur all ok and havin fab mornings, im off xmas shoppin in a bit cant wait cz im nearly done  ooooooo yer   

  to all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

I have been soooooooooo busy today 

Starr I have 2 days I go this wednesday start next wednesday whoop whoop  

I am good thanks Zoie just recovering from my last drinking weekend  .

Stephy best to ring first thing at 9 they always answer when I ring.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's OK ?!

Just belatedly bookmarking.  Not posting at the mo, but I randomly log in and check how you're all doing !

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nix how are you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh guess what, I have just been told I will be made redundant today! Bloody brillaint timing!

Oh well I will get a pay off and move on I guess


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember what I said you will find another job nothing is permenant


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww thanks Kitten! To be honest the money will be great for us as long as I can find another job in the meantime x

Like I think you said before, everything happens for a reason 

I will be fine, I'll concontrate on my treatment and try not to let that get to me!

Typical I got taken in for a meeting this morning to say that would support me through my treatment, then I get told in the afternoon that i'm being made redundant! super! Thanks Luv! 2 faced moo! hehe!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

did you slap her , yes everything does happen for a reason my love.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

OMG I am sooo BLOATED! I hope this eases after EC tomorrow.

OMG I am so scared.... eeek


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Bellini don't be scared love because then I will be   I am sure it will be all ok my love, what time is it?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Bellini you will be fine! Happy thoughts! But not Kittens happy thoughts, they're just rude! lol!

Good luck my love and hope it all goes super which it will  

Will be thinking of you hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no what you mean


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ok ladies i have rang barts 2day and spoke to the admin lady and she is gonna pass on my message to the nurses but she cant tell me when they will get back to me, do any of u no how long im likely to wait??

hope ur all well

kitten ur up there 2morrow how exciting woop woop


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

They should contact you tomorrow my love.

I no tomorrow its well exciting, has AF turned up?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

no af is still not here and im goin completely insane, i just need to no if they want to start my af and when i will start treatment cz my af's are so random and its like tryin to get through a brick wall with no hammer with barts ive emailed and phoned a couple of times and still nufin. and also i have no been given an info day yet eigther so that is really anoying to.

but im well pleased for u hun cant believe its gone so quick for u woop woop


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers hun oh its so anoying I thought you would be my cycle buddy, now we are all differant I surpose we can surport each other still tho


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer defo hun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Afternoon all!

Stephyandmatt - They are a nightmare to get through to but hopefully af will show up soon enough
Kitten - Good luck for tomorrow chick, a week tomorrow for me! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will do I actully forgot about it for a moment untill you said that lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

9.45 is it? Is this your first info sesh then? 

How can you forget! Blimey i'm counting down the days!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yep 9.45 is that the time they gave you?

I no it was only for a little while I have been so busy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yup i'm 9.45 next Wed!

Roll on then! get through this week, racing the weekend, then 2 more days at crappy work and then we're up there!

Brilliant! I've never wished my life away so much!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems like we do that   but I won't this so much as all us women with IF issues I won't to be one of those lady's holding there bumps and rubbing it knowing they are going to meet a brand new person and that they are 100% part of you.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

and you will! we all will! 

I can do that today with my belly with the amount of chocolate and sweets i've eaten! But i've had a stressful few days so I need something to make me feel better!  

Redundancy and ICSI all in the same month at least one is a good thing! 

woop woop,


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I have a big slab of melting chocolate wth spoon for later mmmmmmmmmmm would you like some


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

i'll think i'll vom if i eat anymore! Does the trick though!

Ohhhhhhhh won't speak to you till after your info!  big


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Star   speck soon


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

First of all   to all.

No news here. I'm drinking loads and taking my antibiotics. I don't intend on leaving the sofa today!  Millie kitten is out playing and I've got Maury Povich on. Perfect.

My bladder feels better today. Not 100% but it doesn't hurt quite so much to pee.

After 3 litres today I think the toilet is going to be my best friend.  I'll post again when I know how many eggies made it.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck Bellini.    

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

You rest and stay chilled!

Good luck my fingers are crossed sweety x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

well... we have SIX EMBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!

so ET is scheduled for Friday unless we go to Blasts. How on earth do you decide what to do?

Do you blast and hope the 1 embie is the ONE, or do you ET on Friday and freeze the others?

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

whats blast? can you explain what those 2 options mean?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

See, if we put one back on Friday then I can freeze the others so if this fails I can have just the transfer next time (God I REALLY don't want egg collection again) although there is a risk of the defrosting not working. 

Or, if we go to day 5 blasts there is more chance of getting preggers but the other embies won't be frozen so if the blast fails then I'll have to go back to square one. 

So it's a gamble either way...


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh i think I kinda see?!  

So you can go for the one Friday and freeze the rest or wait longer and blast? What's the blast bit? 

Sorry for all the questions but I start next week and curious!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

blastocycst is what an embryo turns into (I think).


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, I got it now.

When do you have to decide by? Do you know what way you are swaying to?  I remember the doctor saying to us the longer you leave it the more chance you have.

Was the egg collection that bad then? 

It is a tough decision I guess but you'll know deep down what to do, have faith I am sure it will fine!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

EC itself was fine (I slept through) but yesterday my bladder killed. It hurt soooo bad I spent yesterday afternoon in tears.

Feel a bit better now.

I really don't know what to do to be honest. I think they will advise us what they think (they are the experts) but, I know it sounds silly but we've prayed and prayed for a Christmas miracle and if we go in Friday then testing date is Christmas Day. If we go in Sunday then obviously it's later.

I also keep thinking that I don't want to do another cycle if this fails as the drugs and EC has been draining.

I am very confused. I'm going to have a little pray (I've become a prayer recently!) and sleep on it.

Mr Bellini said earlier "can you believe we are parents to 6 babies?" that made me blub a lot. xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Aw, Bellini.    Nice thought though, isn't it?

J x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya allxxx

bellini also remember that if you go for blasts you also run the risk of having none to transfer back on the day!! cause they can perish in that time space! so you run the risk of either having a day 3 transfer and maybe some to freeze! the rest of mine wasnt good enough to freeze so you have that risk aswell!! but also if you try to go blast you might find on the transfer day the embies have perished and you have nothing hun! or you might have 1 you never know its weather you are prepared to take the risk of nothing! also blasts dont give you a higher sucess rate either! the chance of the blast splitting is higher causeing identical twins! but otherwise its either gonna take or not theres no research to sugest blasts are a higher sucess rate! 
hope this helps you decide hun xxxxxx

star- blast is a stage the embie goes to around day 5! basically it should be starting to hatch from its shell kinda thing! but you can get fragmentation in the embies the more you have the worse the embie is kinda thing!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thank you  zoie... you know I have had a sleep and am still confused although I am slightly leaning towards putting my baby back inside me on Friday where it's meant to be... I am going to have a pray and ask for some help from above. xxx  

How are you feeling?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey Bellini, found this link that may help, just reading through it myself now 

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thank you xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thats just made it harder for me to decide what to do! Maybe its a bit biased as I think that is for a clinic trying to sell their services maybe!?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

It was really interesting. Hmmm I am still confused. xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Does the clinic not help you decide or guide you as to what they think is best? 

Maybe have another sleep and see how you feel after you've spoken to DH?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bellini - just to put my two penneth in.... 

We had a 5 day blasts transferred because on day 3, when we were actually at the door of Barts to go in for transfer, the embryologist called to say that they were unable to choose a "front runner" in terms of quality as we had about 6 all of the same, high quality.  

They explained it to me by saying that if they perish before they make it to blast that there is a good chance that they would've perished inside you anyway and therefore you aren't really losing anything (does that make sense ?!?) as it is unlikely that I would've achieved a PG from those embies anyway.

We did get a BFN from this cycle, but I don't think the fact we went to blast had anything to do with it.  They're the same embies whenever they go back.

The embryologist was lovely and explained everything - even drawing pictures for us!!  BUT, the decision was made at the last minute - as I said before the call came as we were walking through the door for ET, so was a bit stressful and there is the chance that this could happen to you too because they check the eggs every morning and will wait until the last check to make the call... 

Not sure if that helps at all actually.....


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks Nix. the embryologist said they'd call at 8.30am on Friday so we can decide whether to travel up or not and if I hadn't heard then we're to come in for a 3 day transfer. Same criteria as you have described.

I know we should be led by what they say but I want to make sure I know what I'm talking about and be comfortable with that decision.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps well I am back and what a tiering day that was.

Star its all very overwhelming the info you get and they tell you things that you don't no like they inject the sedative in your bloomin vein in the arm   and the good bit if your east of england you get 6 trys but only 1 embie put back and they fund the freezing and I opted for this as I thought the older you get the older the quality your eggs are.

I am on Berslin 05 and gonal f and trigger pregnal and that loverly gel you stick were the sun don't shine .

So I am back for bace on 29th whoo hoo

I have probably spelt them wrong but you no I am a dozy  

Belini well done hun


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

congrats kitten! v exciting times.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Bellini I am shattered thats before drugs. I thought the nurse was funny when she warned the men about or moods DH said he is going to lock himself in bedroom   and that nutter of a counsella sally


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ohh all sounds very good? So you got your drugs today hun?

Been waiting for your reply! Exciting!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I have my drugs it came to £28.60 so not that much its very scary


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

i used my first pessary last night - went in the front door and was easier than a tampax so don't be scared.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I havent got pessarys its a gel you snape open and squeeze in


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

that's what I have - sorry I meant a gel. Well, it's more of a paste. Mine is crinone. like a tube thing with a squeezy action


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer thats it lol is it messy


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

not at all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Gel! sounds nicer than a jab in the vein! You will be fine hun, happy thoughts! and just think of the end result!

When you starting, today? A week tomorrow and i'll be joining you when I start my drugs!

We can see who's the moodiest! ha! My other half will probably do the same, i'm bad enough with PMT!

Oh I am so excited for you! Woop woop! Gets those drugs in you girl!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

i start drugs next week lol i can be moody i could beat you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ohh cool, when's your day 21 then hun? I'm Thursday next week! 

You could beat me up!? Or beat me being moody! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I start on day 19 which is next wednesday.

Beat you being moody lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

day 19?! how comes, ah man don't say i'll have to wait another month to start!? God I hope i'm day 21 start!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends on your cycle my love I think you will start this month if they told you to call on day 1


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Righto thanks chick! Hope so, can't deal with any more rubbish news this month! 

Just got night in to chill on my own with the other half has his pub night and just got a bloody power cut! Now I need to go to the loo in the dark!

God you realise how much you take for granted! So boring! Might go for a nap!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten thats great that ur all set and ready to rock n roll bring on next week for u hun  

bellini hope all goes well fri for u hun   for u  

hey star not long till its ur turn hun to jump aboard the treatment train and hopefully i wont be to far behind.

i spoke to barts 2day and i had to do a preg test but it was neg which i knew anyway but now barts no that they can start my cycle off but i still dont no when i will b startin as in (day 21) or not, i will be speakin to them 2morow again and hopefully i will find out more.

hope everyone else if fab take care xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

stephymatt - glad they got in touch hun now you can move on and get started xxxx goodluck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello ladies, I am new to this thread  I have just been referred to Barts for IUI or IVF, wont know until I get an appointment through, how long is the waiting list? I have had 9 cycles of meds, 4 Clomid, 2 Tamoxifen and 3 Femara, only one cycle worked which ended in m/c at 6 weeks .  I have been ttc for 2 and a half years.  I believe I have unexplained infertility and endometriosis, doctors say that my endo isnt a cause as I dont have it on tubes or ovaries, all my tests have come back ok, so I dont know y I cant get pregnant .  

Is there anyone waiting for their 1st appointment at Barts and what can I expect on my first visit? Did any of u ladies do IUI before IVF?

**BABYDUST** ladies  x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Catherine

I've only recently joined too so welcome  

We have been trying to conceive for 4 years, reffered to Barts in July after I had been on Clomid for 6 months with no luck.  We were told by our hospital we had 'unexplained infertility' after they daid we were both fine.  Our hospital only checked the count of partners sperm though and said that was fine, we got referred in July to Barts and got our appointment at the end of September so only about 3 months wait.

On our day at Barts they found out what the problem was straight away in 1 day! My partner has irregular shaped sperm (97%) which is why we haven't conceived!

We now start our ICSI treatment next Wednesday! So from appointment to start was only just under 3 months! Very quick compared to our local hospital who didn't even find the problem and put me on Clomid for 6 months for no reason!

As I say the first visit they test you and your partner again and you get all the results in the same day which is great!

Good luck with everything and everyone on here is really nice and can answer all your questions!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Stephy you will probably start day 2 as they said if your iragula you will be given a sheet with your scheduel on it and they go though step by step so don't worry.

Catherinettc welcome sweete.

Hi Bellini, Star 

Star getting excited  

Hi Zoie my love


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all!

Kitten you don't understand the excitement! I wake up up every morning with ickle butterflies in my belly! I was trying to explain the whole 3 day Transfer V's blast thing to partner last night and he just looked at me blankly! I'm sure he will understand it more at the info sesh next week!

Argh i didn't think I'd be this excited but I can't wait! 4 long years of waiting is finally here, just hope all goes well  

I hopefully should only be a day behind you on drugs! We'll have a daily update on moods etc!

I was going to ask as well, after ET should you rest or can you carry on with work etc?  I may see if I can book some time off to chill out after but wasn't sure what everyone else does? or do you just carry on as normal after?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can ask the nurse at eaither EC or ET for a letter to your boss for time off thats what she told us but there is no medical reason why you shouldnt go back to work I am having the time off and told boss as well, she did say we might feel un well, oh there is a few things that might scar you but don't worry its rear that it happens  

You Partner will understand once there mine sort of did


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what do you mean scar my rear? is something going near my butt?!

How much time you having off after ET?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry luv I am dislecsic   rear as in don't happen offten they have to tell you side affects it just scared us all  

I am having 2 weeks off just fo peace of mind


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies!
Well, my PMA went last night but today I'm trying to bring it back    

I've had time off between EC and ET (you really need to cos you are as sore and ill as anything). I am going to go back to work after ET. If ET is Friday then I'll be back at work on Monday, if it's Sunday I'm taking Monday off. The nurse said I could be signed off for 2 weeks if I wanted to take it easy but I honestly don't see why. I have an office job and next week is our Xmas lunch and lots of other fun stuff. Sitting at home feeling sorry for myself isn't going to make me feel happier (TBH I am HATING being home watching crap telly). I've kept my bosses fully informed so when I do go back I'm not lifting even one file!

Welcome to the thread Catherine.



Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

With all the stress of redundancies here I will be taking the suggested 2 weeks off to rest! 

Thanks all for the info, you're all stars


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats  alright Starr

I am taking it off because my job is physical and customers stress me out   so I will relaxe as I do not have a relaxing job. plus I will only blame myself if the worst comes to the worst.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im so upset and cant stop crying      as i had a phone call from my little sister 2day tellin me that she is pregnant and all my family knew bout it apart from me and im so angry and i really wish i wasent but i hate the fact she is expecting and i just cant stop that feeling. i fel sick. i dont no wot to do barts keep fobbin me off and now this im just in a bad place right now and i dont even want to c any of my family. i dont no y but i feel  really hurt and i no thats wrong of me cz i should b happy for her but im just not.

im so sorry i just cant controll my feelings 

hope ur all ok ladies xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on stephymatt try to be strong.  It is really tough when family and friends go on get pregnant and it's always hit me hard too, but you need to stay strong and just think you will get pregnant soon.

As sad as it is you need to get your head up high and think it will be you very soon.  Lots of rubbish things hit you hard but you still have your health and it will soon be your turn and that baby will be so so special to you and everyone!

Big hugs and as much as you want to curl up and cry, try to keep smiling and thinking positive and you will soon get your little angel.

Thinking of you Hun xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies  I guess I have a while to wait for my Barts appointment  I have no patience, all we seem to do is wait, right! .  

Wow star, that was really good that they found out your infertility in one day and you get all test results in one day too, what tests do they do on DH and I?.  

What is ICSI? I have heard of IUI or IVF, but not ICSI


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Bubbles, sorry that u r feeling so low  I know how u feel, I am the only one who has fertility problems in my family, my sis has 2 children and my younger bro has 2 children, seems so unfair that I am having problems, DH will be the best father and we cant even have one child together.  I hope things turn around for us all soon ((HUGS))

Has anyone got pregnant through IVF at Barts??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey catherinettc,

It comes round quick after years of waiting, so you won't be too much longer! 

They gave me an internal scan on ovaries and womb etc and partner had to give his sample.  Then the doc in the afternoon goes all through the results.

ICSI is where they take the good sperm and inject it into my retrieved eggs whereas IVF they they the sperm fertilise the egg.  But because DH's sperm was irregular shaped they pick the normal ones and do it manually so to speak! Then like IVF they placed the embryos back inside me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

opps!! I meant *Stephyandmatt not Bubbles, u can tell I am new haha!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww bless ya, it made me chuckle! 

I am the same as you, all my siblings have children and being the youngest i'd thought it would be easy 

I'm in next Wednesday so hopefully things will start looking up! Had a pretty crappy year so far


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

True.... I have waited this long, I am sure I can wait a while longer .  I dont think DH will b 2 happy doing a SA on the spot, bless him,  he has done this b4 but in the comfort of our own home.  Had you DH done a SA prior to going to Barts?.

I kind of understand the way ICSI works, I think I will b having IVF though as DH sperm was fine according to his previous SA.  They checked everything b4 they even started me on Clomid, I have been under 2 hospitals for fertility treatment, Whipps Cross, Leytonstone, London and Basildon Hospital Essex.

I seen on Barts Fertility website, that they offer evening and weekend appointments, that helps and means that DH can come with me 2 appointments


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck for Wednesday! what will be happening then, r they transferring the embryos?.  I have had a crap few years also, hopefully things will start looking up for us both and we get our BFPs asap


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes all the men get called in 1 by 1 to do their samples.  It's not too bad as they all have to do it and he was ok!  He'd done one from home before but he not in a clinic! Did feel sorry for him bless him, but he had to get on and do it! haha! 

Better than having a camera stuck up your bits! At least theirs isn't uncomfortable! hehe!

I was Southend hospital before and they put me on Clomid but there's nowt wrong with me and coz it's DH's fertilty prob 1000mg of Clomid would never had got me pregnant! Silly people!

Oh well onwards and upwards! I have to shoot out to physio now but hope to chat to ya later!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

God that came across wrong I didn;t mean it 'his' problem! Oh hope you know what I meant! 

Thank you! No Wednesday is my info day where they talk you all through it and you get your drugs! Hopefully start drugs Thursday but not 100% till I see them.

All very exciting but stressful at same time! Also just going through redundancy at work so rubbish timing|! oh well, my treatment comnes first!  later x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

I know what u meant hun hehe! 

Sorry about your redundancies at work, my DH is going through the same thing, Good luck for Wednesday and will talk soon, tc **BABYDUST** x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

haha he doesnt work with me does he! lol!

Gavin and Stacey tonight so going to get in pj's and watch that in bed!

Take care and speak soon 

Physio's made me all sleepy!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mornining peeps

Stephy my love   I am so sorry you feel so down we would all be the same pls try and be strong and try to be happy for her as she probably feels so bad  

hi Star, catherinttc


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all!

Kitten i'm so bloomy excited! Going away today then back and 2 days at work then we'll be up there! 

I'm like a big kid at work today! sad i know but I don't care! I'm very excited and waited so long for this!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you be as excited as you like I am always a kid   I love the good vibes I went dancing last nigh Salsa it was brilliant I have 5 days till jabbing


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool! I went to a new salsa restaurant in Southend for my 30th and it was such a laugh! 

My mum was up there getting all latino with with salsa men! brilliant!

yay spread the good vibes! 

Hope everyone is ok.

Stephyandmatt - Hope you are feeling more positive today my luv   keep smiling


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh, is that the one opposite La Tasca?  I saw that yesterday.  Did it used to be Ortego's?  Might give it a try if it's good.

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yup that's the one! 

Staff are lovely and food is yummy, not as good as Chiquitas but still nice!

Check it out, they have singers and stuff up there too


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a hang nail on my toe because of danceing how the blobby did I get that


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

party animal you! You need some party feet!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hi ladies... just a little update....

*WE HAVE ONE GRADE 1 8-CELL EMBIE ON BOARD  AND THREE FROSTIES (2X8-cell and 1x7-cell)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *

  

Testing date is Christmas Day!!!           

Snuggle in little embie... grow nice and strong for mummy and daddy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay Bellini! How exciting!

Wish you all the best! yay! what a super xmas present that is going to be for you! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay belini   you have a lovely chrismas present


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys a quick question do u class  day one as a whole full day of bleeding or if u start say like this time of night do u class that as ur day one?? very confused.

i feel better 2day but i dont want to c my sister, cz i dont want to have sad feelings. 

belini that is fab-tastic news bring on xmas day for hope and   for u hun   and hobe ur lil embie snuggles down


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

day 2 is your first day of full red flow. if you start after 3pm then count day 1 as the next day.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i fort day 1 is first full bleed? well i had a lil show but now there is nufin so i dont fink i count that so maybe 2moro i will have full bleed fingers crossed hey


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was told if you bleed after 6pm then day one is next day  

hope you are all ok


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

barts told me you have up to 6pm to have bleed anything after that time class as next day xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yep thats what they said to me, how are you


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im doing good thanks kitten xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well im very pleased that af has finally and well and truely arrived lol but the pain is sooooooooooooooooo bad wiv it and its makin me feel very sick, but im curled up on sofa wiv me hot water bottle n in me pjs waitin for xfactor sad i no hehe but it seems to be the only thing that helps me  .

now all i have to do is let barts no, as still not sure when i will be startin (day 2-5 or day 21) as this was my 2nd 40 day cycle and thats really not like me cz im normally 29days but hey hoo im sure i will no soon enough. i was just thinkin i might be up for info day wed so that should be great if i am.

what happens at info day? do u have any scans or get weighted again, also are u in one big room or do u have one to one meetings?

hope ur all ok and havin a fab weekend sorry for the long message but things are movin up    
 to u all xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All good stephy may see you up there Wednesday!

I'm trying to stay positive after redundancy last week but got to racing last night and car got broken in to and window smashed! It's like what's next!

Hopefull luck will change now


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg star hun well hopefully ur luck will change, and im really hopin that im there wednesday 2 should be gd chin up xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Info day is really good.

You have a powerpoint presentation first with all the other couples where you fill in your forms and they answer general questions. You will also get your IVF schedule. After than you get your meds (tip - sit near the door and run like hell when they tell you to go so you don't have to wait so long). Then you go back to the fertility unit where they call you in for a 1 to 1 with a nurse who gives you your needles and shows you what to do.

Very exciting.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

bellini- congrats on being pupo!!! hun xxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks zoie


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

Yay Stephy AF is here  hope you get in wednesday but don't be surprised if they say next week as they were slow getting back to me remember  .

Bellini how are you now your PUPO

Starr you ok love.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

morning Kitten! Morning all.  

Kitten they say bad and good luck comes in 3's, within last week I got made redundant, had my car broken into and window smashed and failed my exam!  

Butttttt............that should be all the bad luck out the way now and now onwards and upwards!

Went casino last night and my lucky roulette number zero just kept rolling in! So should be happy days from now on!  Still driving around with a wine box taped to my window but all I'm thinking about is Wednesday now yay!!

So excited!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree I had that nasty b*tch upset me friday then boiler broke (still not fixed) and our card didn't work in tesco so had to leave shopping and go   so good luck should now roll in  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys can i just ask something? well i just rang barts and im awaitin the call from the nurses but on a different matter the admin staff told me i have an appointment wiv dr tozer on the 30th of this month but she said that it has nothin to do wiv startin treatment so just wondered if anyone else has had to had another appointment booked i dont no what it is for really but i will ask the nurses when they ring. 
hpefully i will b up there wednesday as might b startin on day 2-5 well day 2 is 2day and day 5 is thursday or it could go the other way and i could start on day 21 whch will b 2nd jan who knows but i will let u all no when i do thats. if u dont mind me doin so  

kitten wow u start jabbin soon hw excitin  

star i hope now u have ur bad luck out of the way and that u r gonna have a great 2010 year i fink we all are.

bring on the new year hey  woop woop xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten - you should have slapped her!
Stephy - I saw dr Tozer on my 1st appointment only, so not too sure what that could be about, you should have made them tell you! Fingers crossed for you then that you go in wednesday, I will be there all excited!

Kitten - just a quickie, if my info day is wednesday and my day 21 would be Thursday do you reckon i'll start jabbing then or would they make me wait another month?  I'm on a 28 day cycle most months?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You should start jabbing thursday hun whoo hoo


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cycle buddies here we come any men come in our way we shall bite there heads off.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

and bi*chy women! hehe!

We can have a daily rant! get it all out on here!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

After fridays anger don't think anyone will have any ears left and I haven't even started


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

you 2 xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks sweety! You won't be far behind


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ur lucky u will b cycle buddies tho.

at least i can ask u lot bout things when  i do finally start. 

i dont fink there is anyone on here at the mo that is gonna be startin when i do when ever that is (prob jan 2nd knowin my luck )

any ways take care u lot and i will keep checkin on ur progress xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star just to let u no i will be up there wednesday as i just heard from barts im really excited now but i still dont no when i will be startin tho but it prob will be day 21 but at least im up there wednesday so c u there woop woop xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star i just realised that u and me were at barts the same day for our 1st appoinments which was on the 30th sept how strange


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah that's cool! Was you? where was you sitting in the 1st waiting room?!

That's strange! So you could be joining me and Kitten as a cycle buddy?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i fink i was sittin the 2nd from back row on the left side i was the one who had all the photo albums out lol  wot bout u?

i dont fink we will b cycle buddies if i start on day 21 as that is on the 2nd of jan unless they are startin me off on a dif day then we will c, im just happy to have info to be honest as its been such a long wait just to get that xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

We was 2nd from the front on the right! haha! spooky!

I'm sure I'd recognise you, I was people watching all day coz it was soooooooo long!  I was the one who went to the toilet about 20 times as I was so nervous!

Well at least you finally have your info day! i am so excited! not long now chick!

getting a bit nervous now but some of that is probably excitement too! 

Well I will say hello Wednesday!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

do they weigh u again at the info day CZ i hate being weighed i get embarrassed  lol.

i to went to the loo a few times hehe


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably, don't worry about it! I've put on loads in the last couple of weeks!

I lost 9lbs at ww but think i've put it all on again now! lol!

You won't miss us, my partner will be the moody one! lol! he hates waiting and hospitals so the combo of the 2 is a bad mix!

Don't worry about weighing, we'll all be having it i'm sure


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i just get worried that they wil say im to fat   i shuldnt be but its just that thought of bein weighed. i fink i would just die if they said i was   

oooooooooooooo i just cant wait i will be up at like 5 in the mornin to get to newbury park to tube it im gonna be well tired i will b the sleepy one hehe


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

you will be fine  Think you'd have to be about 20 stone for them to say that!

I say mines padding for when baby comes along! hehe!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

do u have far to go to barts?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

we're from Leigh on sea, so we just walk from Liverpool street 

You?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Stephy bet you start day 5 then you will be cycle buddy as well 

No you don't get weighed so don't worry all they do is talk for hours then you run to get drugs and speak to the nurse


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats ok then phewy  no weigh in hehe

im gonna be comin from  colchester so it will take me a couple of hours toget there but so worth it.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a long way hun   if it was next week you both could of come to myn as a half way point   had a cuppa decafe of course as they will tell you that wednesday.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww bless ya thanks! be cool to all meet up along our journey together!

No caffiene at all when on drugs? what else can you not have Kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cigeretts but I think thats them being tipical nurses but I don't smoke anyway and cut drink right down to just 1-2 glasses (not every day) take folic acid and eat healthy think that was it nothing major just common sence


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, that's all good!

Caffiene free coffee for me then


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats all I have anyway I go a bit funny on caffeine   .

After the talking part when they said eat healthy me and DH were so hungry as my belly made a really loud noise inthere (so embarrassing) we had a packet of Cheddars


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi every one
i did 1st ivf tx in barts hospital but unsuccefll.now i m waiting 2nd tx.may be in jan.please some one tell me how many tratment we can do in barts hospial.and plz someone tell me which vitmin and diet i should eat before tx.and during ivf treatment.
thanks
mrs khan


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mrs Khan

Just eat a good protein diet and lots of milk and water, folic acid, no caffeine you should be fine.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh god Feeling wiped out, hope I'm not coming down with anything!


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Mrs Khan,

Just spoke to a nutrionist last week.  She told us eat little and often and make sure there is some kind of protein with everything you eat.  Pulses, seeds, nuts and lentils are all excellent sources.  Take a supplement, she said that Pregnacare is good, get the ones with the extra fish oil tablets as well especially if you are like me and don't like fish.  We are waiting for our second go as well, think I remember seeing you on 2WW forum during that time.

As for how many goes you have depends on where you are from so I'm not sure any of us can give you the right answer, just give Bart's an email and they can let you know for sure.  We might be on the second round again together.  Good luck and keep us updated.

Suzia


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i have entered my xmas tree in the competition on here have a look  

hope everyone is ok and well this morning i have got up wiv a banging headache and really sre throat so lots of fluids for me 2day
 to u all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

 to you 2 with colds 

Mrs Khan I have 6 go's funded as I am east of england 

Less than 24 hours till injection


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.  

I think I'm starting to go   I still have 10 days to go and already I'm a bit paranoid.

My basumas are MASSIVE and absolutely killing but I am full of PMT symptoms - short with work colleagues, little stresses are getting to me, I keep getting "dragging" feelings in my stomach.

Please tell me this is normal and not a sign of AF?  

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

Anyone know what the waiting time is for Barts? I have been referred today for IVF but my current hospital was unable to give me a waiting time.... 

Thanks


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

normally 3 months or so.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Shelly its normally 2-3 months and welcome  


Bellini come on girl       you will be fine go and meditate  

Stephy, Star you both excited for tomorrow I no I am


----------



## Shelleylouise73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bellini said:


> normally 3 months or so.


Awww thank you for your reply, just called Barts fertility unit and they are coming back to me with few answers im looking for 

Thanks again


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Shellylouise, looks like Kitten has already told you about the waiting list 

Kitten, I am very excited about tomorrow can't wait! woop!

I will not sleep tonight! Hope I make it there without any delays


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I always get there way to early  other wise I panic.

I think I will jab about 8am as it has to be done in the morning (berslin)


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope all goes ok Kitten, let me know how you get on and i'll report back when i'm home 

Had my last glass of wine at lunch today 

healthy healthy from now on 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can have the odd glass you no while your on d/reg its actully healthy to have wine


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah dont tell me that! The thing is, once I have 1 I want more, so best not have any!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

how you feeling Kitten? Excited about tomoz?

Do you know where you going to inject? You done it before?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I injected with IUI in my legs and the trigger in belly  so I think legs for berslin and when it comes to gonal f belly so I can do 1 in the morning and the other has to be done in evening, I bruse easy so not going to look pretty, but yes excited


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

how long does it take to start feeling different?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure with berslin but everyone is differant hope we are not to moody over christmas. I will find out.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok I have just been talking to lady's and apparently we should prepair for extreme tieredness and bad head aches lovely


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yay! sounds like a normal day again for me!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well the head aches yes but I am a live wire


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies how are we all this evening,  im soooo excited bout 2morrow i have my train tickets already  

but im not to well at the mo as i feel a bit of the flu coming but i have dosed up so should be fine for 2morrow well i hope so anyways

kitten good luck for ur 1st jab hun and star i will c u in the morning xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Evening all. Stephy I feel a bit like that too, just working myself up a bit now!

Excited about tomorrow too, just feel shattered at the mo though!

See you tomorrow Hun.

All the best tomorrow kitten, will be thinking of ya whilst I'm on train!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Do we go to the same place as info day? They didn't tell me!?

And if so what was that called again


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Probably to late now but yes at first then they take you somewhere els 

Ok ladys it was nurve racking but I did it all on my own had a reaction tho where I injected it had risen and was white and a big round circle around that which was hot but seems to have gone down now.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

kitten80 said:


> Probably to late now but yes at first then they take you somewhere els
> 
> Ok ladys it was nurve racking but I did it all on my own had a reaction tho where I injected it had risen and was white and a big round circle around that which was hot but seems to have gone down now.


that's normal - I had the same reaction.

It might bruise once the swelling goes down but that's normal too xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh thank you Bellini I was worried I hadn't put the needle in properly as I did it at an angle 45deg like IUI.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been around recently. I've just been so busy with work.

I hope everyone is doing okay.

*Bellini* - I hope the 2ww is going okay?

*star888* and *stephyandmatt* - I hope your appointments went okay today!

*kitten80* - I'm glad the first injection went okay. Don't worry about the reaction - I had the same. I was told to just put the needle in straight rather than at an angle, but I don't think it matters too much.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Firebolt I am really tired  at the moment 

Stephy and Star where are you, you should have been finished by now   hope you both got on well, I bet you to are havin a cup of tea


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys, well wot a day loads to remember for me as i have wait till next cycle now cz to late to start as im on day 4 now and i need to start on day 2 so i was quite frustrated as they could of got me in to info day sooner but wots done is done so have to wait again. but at least i have all my drugs now which is quite scary, ive got that berslin and then i got gonal-f pen for stimms and i got thatlovely gel stuff for up ur (moomoo) .

i had to have bloods aswell 2day which hurt i was screamin n swearing lol im such a baby.

star im sorry we didnt get to chat it would of been nice but i didnt no who u was or what u were wearing and i didnt want to ask everyone if it was u lol i no im a div  . well when we were in that room for the talk i was on the back row and i was 1st in line for meds which was great and i didnt even have to run lol. then when i was waitin for the nurse i was at the back it is a shame really.

anyways kitten im glad ur 1st jab went well i hope it didnt hurt hun, when i get round to doin it im gonna be such a baby cz im a big wimp lol.

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought you would be cycle buddy.

No it dont hurt but itches and a reaction which was scary will put it 90deg tomorrow


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooo!  That was you I was talking to in the queue? I was behind you for drugs then! and must have been in front of you then in the talk! haha! How funny!

Very very nervous about the injection but excited too!

I'll be back up there on 5th for my first scan, so may see you around in Jan when we're all back and forward!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Am back! Yay big bag of drugs and ready to rock n roll tomorrow.

Thanks Kitten for warning us about the long queues, we got out drugs and pretty much went straight in to see the nurse!

Nearly passed out when she showed us the needles but I will be fine tomorrow!  I won't sleep tonight!

How is everyone else, Stephy don't know if I spotted you today!? We was all over the place! Ending up missing our train so was rushing around, but we just made it in!  Hope yours went ok!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yay tomorrow so is your baceline scan on the 29th?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

no 5th Jan!?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg lol how funny so that was u behind me gettin the drugs when i asked when do u start i should of realised when u said 2morrow i told u i was nuts lol.

im really gutted that i cant start till my next cycle so that wont be till middle of jan and thats when u and kitten will be findin out if ur gonna be mummys  .

there is nothing i can do bout it tho so i just have to get on wiv it.

at least u will have each other ladies so thats all good xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes that was moi! haha! I should have guessed it was you as everyone else seemed a lot older!

Nevermind, at least you have your drugs and all ready to go! 

No don't think I'd find out beginning of Feb time if everything else along the line works out ok!

Hey I voted for your tree by the way! Hope ya win! lol!

God I feel so rude now! haha but wouls be embarassing asking randoms "excuse me are you stephyandmatt"! hehe! Well I will say hello next time I see you!  My other half is only coming to egg retrieving and transfer coz he cant get time off  I'll have to take my mum as company! 

That women for councelling was nutty but she made us laugh so all good!

Funny how tiring it is and haven't really done anything yet!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I might see you up there on the 5th as that would be the start of stimms scans   I dont understand why you have to have extra week, well good luck with it hun


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yes that women was mad lol but we found her funny aswell lol. 

thanks for votin for my tree lol i hope i win 2 hehe.

well im gonna have a drink ova xmas now so at least thats ok wooop wooop now my xmas wish and news years wish will b for next af to hurry up !!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

def on drugs that woman  

What bloomin tree?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i have entered the xmas tree competition on here lol take  look!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

argh! why do I have an extra week then you think, i'm confused? I start day 21 so same as you.  When is your 1st scan then chick?

Umm I wonder why that could be then?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I ve started day 19 and my scan is the 29th I don't no why maybe its because you have started nearer to th next week


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh i see! 

Hope that's right for me then? I;m sure it'll be fine x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you nurves about tomorrow?, Its not that bad once you have done it it stings a bit and you mat come up with a reaction but don't worry , symtoms well tired but not sure if thats the drugs.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm ok, just trying to decide where to do it! Belly or leg! I thought belly but other half and hus mum said leg!

Just don't know!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

leg its better i think


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yeh think im going to go for leg tomorrow 

Thanks mate


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

put it directly straight in like you're stabbing yourself.

I found certain areas were more tender than others.

Congrats on starting.

Good luck to you all.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all!

Well I did it! In the belly, in the flab! Was fine, worked myself up and then was like 'oh' peezy!

Partner had to walk out because he is really squeamish! typical, i did it for the girls! lol!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Brilliant   I did it 90deg straight in no reaction this time I only hope yesterdays was ok  .


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

i'm sure it was! the only thing I did was squirt a little bit out before I injected it!  So i'm like 0.5ml and it went just between 0.4 and 0.5 I was going to re-load! But partner said it will be fine!  

Hope so! have to make sure it is dead on tomorrow!

Yeh i stabbed it straight in!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - They'll have put your scan on the 5th because you need to down-reg for at least 2 weeks, so 29th will be too soon. Plus 29th might be fully booked by now anyway.

Glad the injections went okay today! I kinda miss doing them, in a wierd way! At least when you're injecting you feel as though you're doing something useful. But I don't miss the tiredness and the headaches! I'm just going to enjoy Christmas with my family and look forward to a fresh start in the New Year.

Good luck girls!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone know how much it costs if you pay through Barts for ICSI and how much for storing?

A weird one but just wanted to find out.

Thanks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its about 1100 for storing she said  but not sure on icsi treatment,

Star did you pull more berslin in then push it back so it go's 0.5 so no air was in?

I always push up so a droplet comes out before injecting so no air go's in, look at me already a pro


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah thanks Firebolt   

do you reckon my slight under injection this morning will cause a problem?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

kitten i did that but when I swapped needle ends i spotted some air at the end so squirted a bit out but it went down to just between 0.4 and 0.5.  hopefully tomorrow's it ill be spot on!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just put a winny bit extra just incase my love should be fine.  

How do you feel?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tomorrow do you mean put a little bit extra in?

I suppose I have well over 2 weeks of down-regging so should be ok!

Feel ok I suppose early days yet! I already had PMT kicking in yesterday and feel the need to want to slap a certain person at work!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

come to me and slap the b*tch from hell for me  

yes tomorrow only a winny bit tho don't want to waste as she shaid you should get 11 injections out of 1 bottle. 

I might be gone a while soon lunch


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - It costs about £2,500 for an IVF cycle, plus a little bit more for ICSI (a couple of hundred I think). Storage is about £1,000. Plus you have the meds on top of that which come to about £700 if you buy them privately!

I wouldn't worry about the dose this morning. If you want to push the air out of the needle, you will need to add just a drop more medicine to the syringe because a drop or two will come out with the air. I personally didn't bother pushing the air out. I would make sure the medicine was at the 0.5ml mark, then change the needles and inject. That meant a tiny bit of air was injected before the medicine but it doesn't matter and didn't hurt at all. At least that way I knew the right amount of medicine had gone in.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ok, i'll come and put her in her place for you! hehe!

Chat later than hun, i've got a subway coming for my lunch! yummy!

I've been a good girl and drank decaf instead of caffiene today! feel tired without my coffee though!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Firebolt - Thank you, was my first go so I was all nervous! Hopefully tomorrow I will get it spot on.

God I'm such a worrier!  how you doing firebolt anyways, when do you start again?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

We all worry sweete its in our nature thats why we are going to make brilliant mums


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

indeed we are!  

Stephy hope you're ok, where are you?!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer Stephy where are you just because your not jabbing don't think you can escape


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm doing okay, thanks. Just looking forward to enjoying Christmas. We're hoping to start again in January but are still waiting for Barts to get back to us.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im here sorry just been at work. im ok just gutted im not startin wiv u guys i have worked it out that i should start anywhere between the 10th and 21st it will prob be the 21st tho cz my cycles have been 40days for the last 2months. so that means i have includin 2day eigther 25-36days before i start and that sounds ages away but hopefully it will go quick.

glad ur jab went well 2day star well done u hun xx

kitten glad to here urs went well today wiv no reaction woop woop xx

and firebolt i will b startin in jan maybe we will be startin 2gether hun

 all round xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay stephy you're back! Well at least you have all of your drugs and are ready to go!

You enjoy christmas and it will soon be here!

We all get frustrated with waiting and it always seems we're waiting for something at some point along this fertility route!

But you keep smiling and have a lovely xmas with alcohol!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i will hun  . i went out for the mother in laws bday last nite and i got a bit tipsy well actually alot tipsy lol   oh well do it y i can right hehe


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Exactly! Make the most of it!    

Snow tonight! yay! Please snow me in so I can't get to crappy wotk tomorrow! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello my lovelys 

I still have to go in even if we do get snowed in


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what's your job, road gritter!? hehe!

I'm having a bath and watching Gavin and Stacey then bed, I am knackered!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No Showroom Asistant 

My boss is a tight ass wouldn't let me have time off just because of snow.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww not good!  i'll come and baracade your door in with snow so you cant get out! hehe!

Coincidence do you think that i have pains in what feels like ovarys? right side above pubic line, well hurts!

I'm guessing 1 day too early for side effects!? bloody shattered today zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I don't no because I am KNACKERD and I have tummy ach like AF is on her way.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

me toooooooooo!  Right bath now, chat later chicks xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok love take care have extra bubbles for me as I am to small for a bath


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Too small!? I love my baths!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am 4ft 11 so I slide down lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol kitten i have the same prob as im just 5ft lol so i just stick wiv showers as i slide down 2  .

star where do u work? i work at the hospital as a health care assistant wish i didnt have work 2morrow as i want to build snowmen wiv the dogs hehe xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep showers all the way lol 

I am so cold even indoors the heating is onand its white out side looks pretty.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well im off to take the dogs out in the snow oh yer love it!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you mad its freezing


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Snow yayyyyyyyyyyyyy! Does look so pwetty indeed!

I work in Great Baddow near Chelmsford, i'm IT support, boring I hear you say!? hehe!

Getting made redundant soon so i'm looking a career change next year me thinks!

Oh I so want a dog! Boxer dogs I love was looking at puppy's last night! hopefully next year if we move we may get a dog!

My brother lives in Colchester, Stanway?  We've been looking at moving that way as cheaper than here!  But also like to move to Dorset! God I don't want much do i! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I wont a ****su black one they are soooooooo cute


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well that was a quick walk cz my dogs wanted a carry lol i have a staffy called hone she is 2 in march and then i have oscar who is a british bulldog and he is 5months there both lil nutters lol

i fink that was not a good idea to go out as im still not well and my chest is really painfull and more so now   but was well worth it lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Got my head is pounding  trying to stay awake for 'stenders!

Then up early for some more drugs! Might try in my leg tomorrow! God My life sounds so exciting! hehe!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Deep enough for a snow angel yet?!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am watching the big bang theory


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Injection hurt this morning 

Think I was thinking about it too much again! Got all air out today though!

No work today office shut! Other half's b'day today too so waiting for him to come back so I can go out and take some pics in the snow!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps   to your other half

I am at work   no playing for me.

 starr is it ok now   I did mine in other leg today thought I would alternate legs so they don't get to saw and it came up just like it did first time must be its way of saying ouch


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitten! 

It's bruised around the hole today so i reckon I just jabbed it at a dodgy angle!  Yesterday's was fine just a tiny dot! I'm gonna look like a dart board soon!

No it's all fine now! Staying in warm I think now, too cold outside! Curry tonight with the in-laws


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You probably hit a vein should be ok sweete I did it a few times with IUI.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

My other half just asked the success rate through Barts for ICSI, I am thinking positive whatever but does anyone know

Bit of a naff questions but not something we got told


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

35% I think


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - you probably hit a blood vessel. I've done that a few times. After a while you'll get the hang of which areas are the most painless. I found the area directly around my belly button to be the best for me.

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.bartsandthelondon.nhs.uk/news/story.asp?id=652

A bit old but this link shows some of their success rates information.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks hun, will read that now.

Yes I reckon blood vessel, it's fine I can handle it!  hehe!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought so around 35% its all good


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

just sounds rubbish at first 35% but it's not really!  Positive thinking all the way.

Come on Christmas! Bit bored today with nothing to do! Can't even go shopping as roads are pants round here!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going to attempt sunday to start shopping  but they say more snow.

35% is good  thinking

[fly]we will be mothers, we will be pg 2010[/fly]


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yes, yes and yes!

2010 is gonna be the year!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You no at info day they said nothing about not haveing BMS while on tx just that they have to reframe from it 3-5 day prior to ec?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys hope ur all ok and i hope the jabbin is goin ok,

kitten what does bms stand for??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Stephy,

Going ok, feeling extremely tired and uptight but not sure if that's the drugs or i'm coming down with something?

Got an awful taste in my mouth and ulcers too, but don't know why, anyone else had this?

Will I feel this tired the whole time?  I;m sure it's just getting used to it!

So Stephy probably good you are starting in the new year 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star yer it will b nice to just chill and have a drink or 4 lol   for xmas and then new year new start. and im still not well so at least it will give me plenty of time to get fit and healty by the time i start. 


we will all have to meet in the new year  

    just thought id make it xmasy lol 

 to u all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stephy BMS  stands for baby making sex   which I am no longer in the mood for now lol.

I am sooooooooooo tired and stropy   even had a little cry for no reason at all.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you probably will feel like it the whole time!! I also got mouth ulcers while on the Buserelin but was unsure if it was causing them or not. I think the Buserelin just makes you feel really run down so your immune system doesn't attack everything like it should.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

its good to let it out kitten hun, hopefully these feeling wont last to long for u.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will just let it be because I no its not here to stay and I have you guys


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm gonna get my pj's on and have another nap!  had to have a sleep yesterday felt wiped out!

I think I feel stropy because I am so tired!

I think you're right stephy, be cool to all meet up for lunch or something


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

name time and place I will see if I can make it


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star u no at the info day when that nurse was explaining about how many eggs u have put bac and she said for the east u can only have one and for the other u can have 2? wel i think that is bad cz everywhere should be the same. 
me and my df when we was in with the nurse asked if we can pay for another egg to be put bac and she said if u do that u will have to pay for the whole treatment. i dont mind havin just one put bac but i would of liked more of a chance with 2 and when we had our 1st app the doctor said we will b havin 2 put bac. sz bout that lil rant but it was just on my mind lol

moving on   im sittin here wiv me doggies and me puppy is suckling on my dressin gown he is such a baby


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I no what you mean about that but at least we get 6 try's


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes that was a suprise to us aswell as the doctor told us 2 and I even have a letter from him to Southend hospital to say they will be transferring 2!

I broiught this up with thw nurse and she said "oh they got it wrong, that's the way it used to be!"

I suppose we do have 6 chances but then again I'd rather had 2 transferred than keep going through this 6 times!

I'd rather that and I feel a bit selfish saying it and I suppose at least we are all now in the process of treatment, some people are still waiting to even be seen


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am glad I opted for frozen embyos as I don't think I could go though this d/reg every time


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No me neither! It is tough but you do it I suppose because you have to.

I've only been 3 days and feel like an old women! hehe!  Think I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself today! Feel poop, tired and feel fat which then makes me feel more miserable! 

God all I've done is moan today! But if i do it on here then that's fine because hopefully you all know what I am talking about!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I feel ugly and irritable so   alittle oh and I even left my bag in ATS so memory has gone cerpoof


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I went to put the plates in the bin this morning!  

Headaches kicking in big time now! Oh I jabbed in my leg today, think I prefer to belly, feels not so weird! But only half went in so I then had to jab the rest of needles in


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

carn't eat your dinner out of there ewww

What do you mean half went in the needle or liquid?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

The needle! I jabbed but it was half out my skin! so then and to push again to get it right in! Vom!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh i just place it then look away and push until its all the way in then push liquid in and bobs your uncle fannys your aunt


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

you're a right junky pro! haha!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

like you said I do it because Ihave to.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Indeed! I'm getting there, just a bit of a cluts!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am off sweete going to chill and watch ghost wispers


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Take care


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys me and my df had a big fight last nite and i just dont no wot to do, i slept in the spare room and this morning he is still not talkin to me     

he said i have been horrible lately and been in a mood for ages but i havent and i dont need this what wiv everything else and its xmas soon i just feel really down. im glad i got u guys tho xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you know what, we have been through all of that too! It's like somehow they just can't get into their heads how we are feeling and do not have the understanding to be patient with us when we are moody, down etc etc!

Maybe they also feel a bit frustrated too that all this is affecting their male ego deep down if you know what I mean.

The amount of times we have argued and like you I have ended up sleeping in the lounge! A couple of weeks ago I went to stay with my mum for a few days as it was all getting too much!  It's a bloody tough thing going through everything we are and it's tough for us and the men!

I've learnt to try not to take out my frustration on him but sometimes it just comes out and you cannot control it! 

Is he stubborn like my other half is?  I try to apologise to him (even if I feel I haven't done anything, just to calm the situation) then try to carry on with things and eventually he comes round!

The trouble with men is they don't always talk about their problems like us and take it all out on us!  Have you tried talking to him this morning calmly and just seeing what's upset him, and if he doesn't want to talk leave him to sulk ans try not to get worked up yourself.

big


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hows is everyone today? Quiet on here today.

Stephy - Hope you sorted things out?

Kitten - How you feeling sweety? Having a down day today and feel massive! 

firebolt1982 - Hope you're ok, I am getting used to it and don't worry about bearing the bad news! I'm just thinking of what the end result could be


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun yer thanks we r sorted now. 

when u saw the nurse did she give u all the dates?  when will u b doin your preg test?

and does anyone no when u go for ec does ur partner come in wiv u? i really hope so cz i hate needles and things and i will panic nd pss out cz i tend to do that alot


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey steph

No she didn't give us any dates, it depends on how things go along the way.  My date for 1st scan is 5th Jan and depending on if everything has stopped as it should i will go from there.

If all ok ,I reckon around last 2 weeks in Jan for EC.

I've had a rubbish day today feel really low.  Also feel so so tired, really bloated and fat and just 100% awful 

Let's hope this week at work goes quick.

Glad you sorted everything today, big  

Kitten - You ok, not around today?  
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Had a bit of a scare this evening. Went out for a wonderful birthday meal, came home and we have some spotting. 

I think it's a mixture of pink and old blood. Had a teeny bit of red but not much. 

I am just praying and praying this isn't the end. I couldn't bear it. Not on my birthday. 

I think I'm going to self cert the rest of the week off. I have had a mega busy weekend and a lot of travelling and rushing around. Going to spend the next four days with my feet up doing nothing. I hope I don't get sacked but I can't risk it. 

I am almost 10 days post transfer - is this too late for implantation?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Bellini no its not to late for implant so   for you hun

Starr omg I feel terible raytty, tearful, hot , bloated all at the same time it started friday with a few ratty moments now its all happening, how do you feel.

Stephy about aweek befor info day me and DH had a massive row he didn't talk to me at all for 2 days then when he did he said he will be better off on his own and said we should split , it was all stress now we are stuck like glue even if I have been ratty with him he laughts and cuddles me then I laugh because I no Ive done it and I don't mean it.
You will be fine my luv.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all!

Bellini - Positive thinking and take the time off if feel you need to, sod them!  

Kitten80 - I had my first night sweat last night! Woke up drippping! I feel gross today, feel like i've been pumped up! Weighed myself and seem to have put on almost half a stone since last week! madness!  Oh well I can't let it get me down but that just adds to feeling poop!  Got a gross taste of like fairy liquid in my mouth constantly too, headaches oh and stabbing pains in groin! but....boobs feel massive! hehe! Every cloud!

Rant over!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not had night sweat but I no what you mean with the stabbing pain in the groin whats with that I even had it just under belly button, and yes boobie feel masive


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning ladies, ive been feelin a bit of the same but mine is flu related im sooooo ill and feel like total junk.

u no when u do ur injections?  do u have to do it the same time everyday?  cz thats one thing i have ever asked.

u no im lookin foward to startin but not lookin forward to them symptoms   

i have to go round me mums xmas day to give out there prezzies and im not lookin forward to it cz my lil sis will be there and she is pg and she is one of them people that will rub it in ur face, i saw her yesterday when i popped there for like a min and she walked in and had this smirk on her face wen she saw me,  i just dont want to b around her at all she is not a nice person. i was even thinkin bout just droppin the prezzies off the night b4 ( like a drop and run lol wot u think!!!)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy

with the jabs I don't no I also forgot so on safe side been doing it same time everyday

With the sis thing well I would go round but just avoid any talk about baby stuff and just don't look at the belly   and breath


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

It is supposed to be around the same time every day but I haven't been doing them on the dot just around 8am I do mine.

Aww that's not nice that your sister is not very understanding, but sometimes I feel that about friends etc when they get pregnant, but then I suppose they are naturally excited and cannot hide it all the time from us, but at the same time they should be a bit more caring and subtle about things!

I think unless you have been through what we are going through no one really understands what it feels like, all my friends say is "I know you will be ok in the end" but how can they say that it's not that simple!  I just think it's because they never really understand the ins and outs of it all!

This is why I like speaking to people on here as we are all in the same boat and know exactly how each of us are feeling!

Chin up girl, do what you feel best, I didn't go to see partners baby nephew yesterday because I just felt so poop and low and that would have just made me feel worse!  

You at work this week? what you got planned for rest of Christmas?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I do myn around that time as well  

these head achs arnt nice at all are they


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im off now untill i book any shifts which is great well would b great if i werent ill. but im goin round my big sisters in a bit to take me dogs for a play wiv there dog hehe its a play date and they love it i only have to mention archie to honey and she is lookin for him lol

what are u guys workin? and doin ova xmas?

we got my df parents round for xmas day (afternoon) so should be nice were cookin the xmas diner for them yumyum cant wait


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope! Which is probably why I have been sleeping loads too!

God I don;t stop moaning! Lol!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's not fair! I am working up until 12 noon Xmas eve!

Xmas eve - my brother is coming over with his daughter and his fiancee

Xmas - Driving to Ascot where my sis lives and all family are going out for dinner right on Thames, can't wait for that, be a nice change

Boxing day - driving to Dorest to see my partners brother and his mum and dad are driving over then too and we're staying there for a few days

Then back to chill and just out NYE for a curry with family again! Yummy!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u have loads goin hun thats great at least it will keep ur mind busy. well just fink this time next year with all goin well we will all have little ones joining us.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am working upto wednesday as I booked xmas eve off for shopping

Tuesday evening round mums to give sis her present

wednesday evening out to resterant for sis bithday.

xmas eve evening round friends as its her daughters birthday so picky food which I love and a glass of wine  

xmas we are at MIL for dinner yum yum and evening games

boxing day is just another xmas day for me round mums dinner and preasents games

then rest 

29th at Bart's  getting stuffed myself  

30th workin till 3:30

then rest


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

29th getting stuffed? what;s that mean? wish i was up there then I'm a day behind you wish I was up there too.

I might email nurses to see why I need to de-reg for an extra week!? what you think?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Scan   they put it up your whats it don't they


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

oh! hehe!

stuff the turkey! haha! yuck!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

lovely, I hope AF come and go's before I have that ewwww


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the thing I do not understand right....they said you should get a bleed about a week after injecting which is normal and shows it is working, but I would have had a bleed anyway as that would be when AF is due?

I'm confuzzled


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer I don't get that eaither as I am due from tomorrow?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

you going up to your scan on your own?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Na mummy is commin   going to have a drink up there tho, you want to join us


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww bless ya, I'm taking my mum on my scan on 5th, do you think it's worth me checking if I can get in on 29th for a scan as I am only a day behind you, otherwise i'm injecting for another week extra!?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't see the harm in asking  , if not might see you there on the 5th


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww could that be your EC day then?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

na first follie scan   hopefully


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool   So annoying how i;m onnly a day behind you but they are making me inject for another 7 days! madness!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

did they give a reason why?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No, I'm only questioning it to after to speaking to you really as I wouldn't have known any different.

I have emailed them and I'll see what they say! 

I don't mind waiting just as long as it's ok injecting for an extra week is all I guess.

how you doing today?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel like poo tobe honest, tummy ache headache felt sick but ok now

Its bloomin snowing again whoo hoo


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I'm sure everything is fine. Don't worry. It could be implantation. When I had my first baby (natural conception) I had a bleed at 14 days past conception and thought it was my period! It was only when it stopped 2 days later that I wondered and did a test! It's also far more common to have a little bleeding with IVF because of the amount they poke around in there! Just take it easy 

*stephyandmatt* - You do have to do your injections at the same time every day. Barts prefer you to do them in the morning. You have to do it within an hour of the time you did it the day before. So if you do it at 8am one day, the next day you must do it between 7am-9am. Hope that makes sense!

*star888* - You need to have a bleed in order to shed your lining from your previous cycle. You are 'down-regulated' once your body is switched off and your lining is thin. Then they can build up a fresh lining using the meds.

As for me: I'm just ticking along!! Am quite busy with work at the moment. I run a theatre school and some of the kids are dancing in a local pantomime so I've had to oversee all of that. In a funn way I am missing the injections! I just don't feel like I'm doing anything productive at the moment. I'm quite looking forward to getting started again after Christmas.

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - I think the reason your baseline scan is a week later is because you wouldn't have been on the Buserelin long enough to have it next week. Kitten will only just have been on the Buserelin for 2 weeks so obviously managed to scrape into that week. But because of that extra day, you won't be close enough to the two week so will have to wait until the following week. They only do baseline scans on Tuesdays so if you miss the 2-week mark, even if it's just by a day, then you have to wait a whole other week! Stupid, I know, but it's just how they do it.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone i hope ur all ok cz its been well quiet 2day no ones been on  .

well     to u all xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

girls i really hope ur ok im starting to think i stink lol well i hope ur all ok hunnies xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Stephy,

 to you too.  I was having a poop day yesterday and didn't really get round to posting anything!

Still feeling a bit poop but Christmas is nearly here so I am very hyper today!

how's you sweety?

Hope everyone else is ok

Bellini - all the best for Christmas day   I will try and check updates on my iphone when away but I will be thinking of you Christmas morning xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

It has been quiet on here!!

It was my daughter's 3rd birthday yesterday. Can't believe how fast the last 3 years have gone.

Really looking forward to Christmas now!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

It has been! Everyone is gearing up for Christmas!

Happy Birthday to your daughter Firebolt, what a lovely age for Christmas time! Bless

I have the christmas songs on in the IT department! woop!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

happy bday for ur daughter firebolt and that is a fab age for xmas time i have got 4 nieces and 3 nephews to c xmas morning ages 4 to 13 so i will have fun lol it will b mad lol.

glad to here ur ok star   xx

belini wishin u all the best for xmas morning i really   for u hun and hope u get the lovely xmas prezzie we all dream of   xx

im so very nearly ready for xmas now all i have to do is get a few bits of food and maybe 1 more prezzies for my df and then its just spring clean my house tomorrow as i have my parents coming round wiv my foster brothers and my df parents with a friend of theres so should be fun   lots of food drink and merryness   .
when i do me cleaning i will ahve xmas songs on to get me goin lol xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well after a few days of being a bit down... my PMA is back  

Spotting on and off still but I am trying not to think about it any more.  2 more sleeps until Santa and my OTD.    

Good luck to all of you DRing, jabbing, sniffing and all the rest of it.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Belinni,

Glad you're back with the PMA, it's the way to be!  

All the best and a very happy Christmas


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps Merry Christmas Eve eve everyone

Star hope you feel better soon hun I feel bloated so AF should arive soon other then that I am feeling really good laughting and jokeing no angar today  

Stephy you ok my love its getting closer for you to start whoo hoo

Hi Bellini you ok my love.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Kitten,

Was you hiding away yesterday too?  yeh I'm feeling loads better thank you, yup I'm mega bloated so be nice to get AF out the way and hopefully get this belly down a bit! hehe!

will be a week tomorrow that I started DRing! Time flies, it's madness!

So Stephy, not long till you'll be started indeed  

Lots of Christmas hugs to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My legs are getting sore now how are yours?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a belly girl so the flab must be guarding the pain! I did 1 in the leg and didn't get on with it so sticking to the flab in the belly as pain free! hehe!

Yours hurt then?

The only thing that hurts is  my head, but it's Christmas so I'm pushing through it!

Does anyone know if a glass of wine or something with xmas dinner would interfere with drugs at all?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a glass of wine the other night as she said cut down  

Yes they are a bit painful I still have the bruise from the first one I did   I so hope it was ok.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh cool! Will be having one or two with xmas dinner then! Was a bit worried as on some forum someone had said it can stop drugs working but they must have just guessed that I reckon!

I'm sure it will be fine hun, as long as the drugs are now doing the job (which they must be due to side effects) I'm sure that first one won't make a difference! I screwed mine up too but lots of people must!

Is that what you were meaning?! or am I being a dumbass!?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes that was what I ment, That woman defanately said to cut down on alcahole and caffine and stop smoking so cut down is not don't drink at all ?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can drink alcohol on the meds, it shouldn't affect them. But you want to treat your body well because you're preparing it for pregnancy so best not to get too drunk 

In my opinion, you should stop drinking once you start stimms because at that point you want to be treating your body like you're already pregnant - gives it the best chance of working 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Mandy, I'm not a drinker actully but when I go out I do have a social drink and as its christmas rather then exsplain why I am not drinking I will just have a glass and sip


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been full on extreme and cut everything out and not had any caffiene or alcohol but I will treat myself xmas day to a red wine!  

With me, I'm better cutting out stuff altogether than cutting down!

My other half keeps saying i'm being too obsessive cutting everything out but like you say Firebolt, I want my body to be in the best condition so i know I am doing everything I can! Plus in a weird way it gives me something to concentrate on.  My headaches maybe so bad due to my body going through a detox right now I reckon!

Thanks for all your replies x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think so as I haven't had that many headachs mind you I don't drink caffine and I dont drink alcohol so not really any need for me to detox  .

I just had the signal AF is coming as just had a bloomin sharp sharp pain go though tummy and at the same time in my right arm , yes I no that odd


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I haven't had any alcohol throughout- no tell a lie on 4th December I had a egg cup full of mulled wine at a function. Other than that nothing which is some feat as I am normally a lover of alcohol.

I have got some snowballs (4%) in the fridge for Xmas Day. I intend on having 1 diluted in 2 glasses of lemonade with dinner and to celebrate the BFP (see told you PMA is back).

I've also switched to decaf tea and coffee.

I will be posting my result on here either way Xmas morning. I just hope I don't let you girls down.

        

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Snowballllllll! I love the look of those things but just can't drink them!  I always try because they look like a banana milkshake but just can't stomach them!

All the best for tomorrow, PMA I have everything crossed for you  

Big


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh think i've just had a slight show this morning, that's a week od DRing is that ok?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - I'll be away over Christmas but will try to pop on through my mobile to check your result. Will be thinking of you!

*star888* - That's normal. They want you to have a bleed while you're down-regging. If you get to baseline and your lining is too thick, they will make you down-reg longer (eek!).

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

sorry ladies but AF is here. Well, it's deep full on red bleeding.

Spent most of last night crying (1 hour sleep) but am feeling a bit better.

Still going to test tomorrow just to get closure, but I tested at 2am on a first response and got a BFN.

Gutted and heartbroken.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Bellini, thoughts are with you  

Hope you can still enjoy your Christmas

xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

{{{{{Bellini}}}}}

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you x

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

belini hun im thinkin of u and hope u can still have lovely xmas chin up hun      xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Christmas all, Hope everyone has a nice break and let's hope 2010 brings us all what we wish for.

Big Christmas hugs to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope 2010 brings all your hopes and dreams. I wish you luck and happiness
Natalie (your mod!) xxx​


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

[fly]merry xmas everyone have a great one[/fly] and lots of


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellini so sorry to here your BFN  

Hope everyone has a great christmas


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

morning peeps

ok hope you all are ok Stephy how's your head , did you have a little drinky

I have still not had AF and its day 29 I normally have AF between 25-27 days so I am hoping this is a good sign that its working because meapouse women don't have AF?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi kitten,

happy Christmas! I was just thinking the same as I've still not had anything yet! I thought the nurse said you get a bleed a week later but mines over that now?

My boobs have never hurt so much in my life and thought it was coming the other day but noubt!

Feel so bloated but then I did eat loads yesterday!

So nice to wake up without a hangover! I had glass of red wine with my dinner and then decaf coffee! Wooo!

Hope all is well x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes she said that about 10 days after oh thats today maybe I will have it later then lots of pain tho I ve wearing a pad incase, my boobs are like rocks   just hope I am still not on tuesday ewww


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies hope you had great xmass xxxxxxxxxxxx 
you should get a bleed when doing d/r drugs! if by day before your scan you not had bleed then do a preg test!! cause i had the same and turned out it was cause i fell naturally!!   its very comman for this to happen lol 

bellini- hun so soz for your bfn xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey peeps hope u al had a fab xmas i had a really nice time and i got spoilt rotten    . we had df parents round all day it was just lovely had loads to drink and eat i was the stuffed turkey hehe naughty me lol   i did nearly break my neck tho when we took the dogs for a walk but luckerly i didnt . everything was fab-tastic yesterday.

i hope ur afs come soon guys cz then u can move on with the treatment. well i have 15 or 26 days till i start  not included 2day so its very excited. i will b there soon guys woop woop.

have a lovely evening peeps   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Thanks Zoie but I have AF has arived day 12 of drugs and its heavy so a ewww scan tomorrow.

Star has your AF turned up yet?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

,  came day 29 not too bad at the mo but I have a feeling this is calm before storm! Heavy is good as all your lining of womb is coming away  good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hun I think I came on last night when asleep so day 29 of cycle as well   (TMI) coming   but don't you just hate it when you need a poo  when your heavy its so messy.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha! Think the TMI should have been at the end of that sentence! Lol! But I know what you mean! You are funny! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

at least your AF will have gone by the time you have your scan really not looking forward to that


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No not nice but it has to be done! They must have it all the time.

What time you there? Will be thinking of you. Have you put on much weight on injections? I need to start eating healthy now after Xmas! Feel so gross!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am there at 10:40 my mummy and step father are coming with me  

I haven't put any weight on I am the same, DH brought me some new shoes for chrismas and he said I had lovely legs in them and pounced on me  , he is taking supliments to help his swimmers and that makes him horny


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Does he have any problems his side then? What is he taking?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi hun sorry went out football  , yes he has a low count under 20 mil and has abnormalitys but every thing els is fine he is taking sellerium , zinc and another which I dont no the name of its a body buiding suplyment that helps the form and vol and count.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!

*kitten80* - I hope your scan goes well today!

We had a nice Christmas. We went to stay with family which was nice, but I'm glad to be home now.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps

hope you are all ok

I have started the stimm   linning nice and thin so all systems go and it bloomin stung a bit  , so back on the 4th 6th and 8th for scans


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey everyone 

kitten that is fab news hun woop woop for u  , what drug do u have for stimm? is it gonal f.

star hun hows u? when do u go for ur scan?

i cant believe ur both well on ur way wiv it all its just soooo bloody exciting  .

  to u all xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy yes its Gonal f it really stang


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello all,

That's great news kitten, do you take that every day now too then? Is it a different type of injection? Very pleased for you 

Stephy - Hope you're ok too chick, i'm off to Barts on 5th Jan so will just miss you Kitten!

A week today and hopefully I will be with you  

xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star what stimm drugs do u have? i have gonal f pen. but im not lookin forward to that cz kitten says it stings  .


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh I have Gonal F too, i'm sure you will be fine hun.  You just get through it all I think because you know you have to!

What you upto this week?

What is everyone doing for new years? We're goign for a curry with family then back to my mums for gathering and shandybass for me! lol!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im sure i will be able to do it lol. like u said u just do it, its for our dream right.

im just chillin this week as i have no work untill i book some shifts, and for new years i dont no yet i did want to go to london but not sure now prob go for a meal tho but after that im clueless


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

It's nice to go through this knowing people doing it at same time.  It's been so tough lately and I think people get a bit sick of me talking about it all and I my friends just don't seem to understand.

I hope we all get our dreams come true 2010 and be even better if it all happens in the same year for us all, we can be buggy buddies! hehe!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that would be great lol.

are any of u on ********?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yup of course! hehe! you?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer lol


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls glad to see you all gettting started now!! it can sting the drugs but i just breathed in when i did it and that helped! 
i also bruised but tbh you forget it all in the end xxx  GOODLUCK XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Zoie I breath in as well lol and its only a little bruse so I can cope  

Starr, Stephy you will be fine we are strong peeps


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>>*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222612.new#new


----------

